# motor help!!!!!!



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

the 4rpm 12volt dc gearmotor item number 5-1587 at surplus center what can i use this for and how much torgue thanks!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you have a direct link? Also, what are you planning to use it for?


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

to make a head turn right to left


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009020218485356&catname=&qty=1&item=5-1587

These motors seem to be pretty powerful, they were used in a cars heating/air conditioning system to open and close the main valve.

Dave the dead used it for a tombstone peeker:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12048

I have one I was trying to use with a mini spider wiper mechinism inside a medusa head, but I never got the mechinism to work correctly - the motor worked good though.

http://villagehaunt.synthasite.com/spider-wiper-main-page.php

It should work fine to turn a head something similar to this:

http://www.haunteddriveway.com/scanning_head.html


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

i have a few of those... they have great torque.

i'm planning on a rocking tombstone.


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

hey DARKSHADOWS , 
Could you kinda give us maybe some kind of comparison for the torque ? Would you say it has about the same , half , 1/4 .... or ??? torque of say , a wiper motor ? Or even better , would you think that it would be good for FCG ? 
( price of the motors is good , its just that shipping cost ! )
Thanks


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Well it all depends on how you power the wipermotor.. I used a 5V 1Amp supply on my wiper motor and it has about the same torque. Now I'm sure these arent as powerfull as a wiper motor on full 12volts, but they'll be good for small stuff like rocking tombstones, leering skele's, popping up heads.. 

If you want to build a FCG, I'd recommend a rotissere motor instead of these. They have about 6 RPM and about 6 gears inside to increase the torque.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks!!!


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

*motor help*

how much ma does this motor take 4 RPM 12 VDC GEARMOTOR Item# 5-1587 at surplus center.com


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

double vision


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

how many milliampes does it take


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scaryman579, 
it says 10 mA @ no load

[email protected] - for product information, specifications, etc.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

would 600 ma work on it or would 1300 ma work on it


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

and also how low can i go on the voltage before it sucks up all the juice from my current


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

> double vision


 LOL

dude, i sent you a link to the transformer to get it to work..


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

here was my response when you first asked me thru pm... this was sent to you thru a pm.. you my man, are scary!

to be honest, I have no idea lol I think I ran one off of a 500mA 12V wall wart. I get all my wallwarts at garage sales and fleamarkets so I just use what I can. Anything will do the job, to be safe you can go with a 7-800mA supply. 

Go to surplus center..click on electrical... scroll down till you see CHARGERS / GENERATORS 
POWER SUPPLIES.. click on the powersupply DC link..Item# 15-1085 


And to officially answer your question... 600mA will be fine. dont drop voltage, because the rpms are perfect. go on surplus center, pick up some of those transformers I posted, wire them up to the motors and BAM!! 

goodluck


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

More current (Amps) is always better - You can never have a power supply that has too much current, but you can have a supply that doesn't have enough.

voltage and current are inversely porpotional, when voltage goes down the current required goes up (and vice versa) so by lowering the voltage to drive the motor slower, you increase the current required to drive it.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

so i can't go down real far on the voltage on the 600ma adapter but i can down far on the voltage on the 1300ma adapter is that what your saying


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

No ... what you can do is this :

You can use an adapter than is 12 volts ... Nothing more . nothing less ( not ten , not six not 4 volts , not 30 volts ! JUST 12 ! )


you CAN change the ma ( milliamps ) . You can go up as high as you want , to where it even gets to simply amps The higher then number , the less strain the wal wart has to work .
You can NOT go less ( although , I am not even sure I ever recall seeing any wal warts with less ma than 50 - LOL )


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I busted out my motor like this and my ammeter tonight:

I measured 12 ma at 12 volts no load
I got it up to 35ma just by loading the motor with my fingers.

I then switched to 5 volts and measured 17ma at no load
I got it up to 40ma by loading it with my fingers

if you have more of a load the current will be more.

I was unable to stall the motor with my hand


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

> No ... what you can do is this :
> 
> You can use an adapter than is 12 volts ... Nothing more . nothing less ( not ten , not six not 4 volts , not 30 volts ! JUST 12 ! )
> 
> ...


Actually you can use diffrent voltages, granted this motor was designed to run best at 12 volts, but it is still just a coil of wire and as such doesn't really care the voltage you supply it.

What comes into play is the increased current (although per my measurements it is not much) increases the waste heat that is generated by the coil. This extra heat will shorten the life of the motor. If you increase the voltage you then have to worry about the insulation on the wires breaking down (the wire is generally just dipped in shellac). Also the speed of the motor will be increased with the increase in voltage so increased friction will generate extra heat.

look up ohms law:
Ohm's law - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:OhmsLaw.svg" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/de/OhmsLaw.svg/120px-OhmsLaw.svg.png"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/d/de/OhmsLaw.svg/120px-OhmsLaw.svg.png

the interesting thing with inductive loads is that the resistance can change as power is applied. The motor will draw more current when starting up then when it is running along normally.


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes , your right BRADBAUM ,
but , I think you need to re-read what this fellow keeps asking . ( in other threads as well as this one ) He is having a hard time understanding about what voltage and amperage this motor takes . 
Yes , you CAN run any wire wound motor with any voltage , but thats opening up a can of worms here , that should be left alone ( IMO ).
That will confuse him even more than he already is . 
Yes , basically you can up the voltage , lower the amperage , or lower the voltage , up the amperage , BUT , as you said , expect premature failure due to improper amount and sizediameter of windings .



> The motor will draw more current when starting up then when it is running along normally.


Normally , as in ... under NO load ?


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

that did not help!!!!!!


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

how much ma does it take!!!!


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Scaryman,

See my mesurments I did at the bottom of page two of this thread.

Your current is going to depend on your load, but this motor is extreamly strong and doesn't seem to draw much current at all.

The motor will only draw the amount of current it needs to run, if you have a 1amp supply and the motor only needs 100ma, it will only draw 100ma.

the issue is as always - why pay for a 1amp supply when I only need a 100ma supply?

It is good to have at least 10% more current in the supply then you are using, as a rule I tend to double or triple the amount of current needed when I design a system, so that if a malfuntion in one part of the system occurs, it doesn't blow the power supply.



> how much ma does it take!!!!


My suggestion is to build your prop with the 300ma supply mentioned earlier, measure the current with a multimeter, and if you can substitute a smaller power supply to save money then go for it.



> Quote:
> The motor will draw more current when starting up then when it is running along normally.
> 
> Normally , as in ... under NO load ?


under no load or under load, startup of a motor there is always a surge of currrent.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

does not help what kind of adapter do i need


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scaryman, how old are you?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

i told him what he needa and he still doesnt get it? Sickie, good question...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

but i just wanted everything to be safe thats all is their problem with that


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

ok. send me some money and i'll send you some motors with powersupplys hooked up if you dont trust yourself doing it. just tryin to help man


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

TERBobob said:


> Yes , your right BRADBAUM ,
> but , I think you need to re-read what this fellow keeps asking . ( in other threads as well as this one ) He is having a hard time understanding about what voltage and amperage this motor takes .
> Yes , you CAN run any wire wound motor with any voltage , but thats opening up a can of worms here , that should be left alone ( IMO ).
> That will confuse him even more than he already is .
> ...


...or you can get a microcontroller and a motor controller and using pulse width modulation you can control the speed without having to vary the voltage and maintain torque


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

hell with it ... 
let him get a stepper , hook it to the parallel port and then he can control torque , speed and , voltage that way ... toss in a few ULN chips to save your parallel and wha-la ... 
heck , a little programming never hurt anyone anyway . LOL


----------

